# gnats



## stonett 420 (Sep 6, 2006)

does anyone know how i can get rid of these pesky gnats? they are in our grow room.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 7, 2006)

I would go with the no pest strips to kill those suckers off.


----------



## stonett 420 (Sep 7, 2006)

thanks for that piece of info. we had a lil mix up with our lights so we have got to go get different bulbs. lol. but hey they are growin real well they are getting taller and more leaves. our babys are growin up on us.


----------



## Hick (Sep 7, 2006)

"gnats" ...as adults are relatively harmless to your plants. Their offspring, however, in the puberty stage live in the dirt and eat your roots. Damaging to your plants. Gnats are most commonly found where overwatering is practiced. Constantly moist soil makes for an  ideal breeding environment. You should allow _at least_ the top 3" of the soil to dryout between waterings. 
A 1" layer of playground sand on top of the medium will help prevent further infestation.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 8, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> "gnats" ...as adults are relatively harmless to your plants. Their offspring, however, in the puberty stage live in the dirt and eat your roots. Damaging to your plants. Gnats are most commonly found where overwatering is practiced. Constantly moist soil makes for an ideal breeding environment. You should allow _at least_ the top 3" of the soil to dryout between waterings.
> A 1" layer of playground sand on top of the medium will help prevent further infestation.


*Hick i looked everywhere for that freaking sand and couldn't find it that's why we went with the no pest strips. Any idea where to get it because it has to be sterile correct? *


----------



## Hick (Sep 8, 2006)

dunno about "sterile" TBG, but I've used common 'masonary' sand. It is a washed fine flat sand. Worked for me.


----------



## stonett 420 (Sep 8, 2006)

you can find playground sand in the lawn and garden part of walmart. i just saw it a couple of days ago just ask a rep and they will help. it was in the outside part of the wal mart here.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 9, 2006)

*Thank you Hick and Stonett420. Gotta get some for next grow just in case but i don't think we will have a problem again. *


----------

